# Paint.net: Brauche Hilfe beim Klonen/Kopierstempel



## RubenPlinius (8. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute

ich nutze paint.net und wollte es in den vergangenen tagen nutzen um augenringe aus urlaubsfotos zu entfernen
ich habe dazu versucht das stempelverkzeug ("klonen") zu verwenden - allerdings hat sich das als gehörig grob erwiesen, da ich es noch von photoshop kannte, dass man dort ja wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten hatte um hier saube zu rettuschieren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...

mache ich etwas falsch mit dem stempelwerkzeug oder hat paint.net gar eine ganz andere unfktion die für augenringe gedacht wäre?
oder gibt es gar ein paint.net plugin dass eine solche funktionalität hinzufügt oder das stempelwerkzeug erweitert?denn ich hab nach mehrstündigem suchen im internet leider nicht mehr gefunden als guides die mir das verraten was ich leider eh schon weiß :/

ich bedanke mich herzlich im voraus!


----------



## Dracun (8. Oktober 2010)

zu Paint.net kann ich dir nix sagen außer das dies det falsche Forum dafür ist. Die jUngs & Mädels aus der Designerlounge können dir da ganz sicherlich eher weiter helfen

http://forum.buffed....designerlounge/

Greetz

Edith: Hab des mal nem Mod gemeldet damit er des verschieben kann


----------

